# EPO for TTC?



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

Just as vaginal Evening Primrose Oil is used to ripen the cervix for birth, I have heard that EPO -used vaginally- can make it easier to conceive.

Is this true? Is this true maybe for just womem with cervix issues? Or is this helpful for everyone?

If so, why does this help conception? And how would you administer vaginal EPO if you were TTC? Is there a time frame for insertion? Specific cycle days?


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I am no expert, but have heard that taking EPO (by mouth) will help improve the CM therefore helping with conception. I have been taking it since March, I take it from cd1 until o. I have noticed a lot more EWM during o, so I think it's helping with that, unfortunatly no BFP yet.


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

interesting.
i was told to take it from o to the end of my cycle. supposedly it is supposed to help with cm, but i have also taken it to help with the ripening of cervix...
i've been sort of wondering if it is safe to take when you are ttc...given all the different properties it seems to have...


----------

